# 55 gallon



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

can a blue dot puffer, picasso trigger, fuzzy lion fish and/or dwarf zebra lion fish

be compatible...they all max out arround 6-7'' and i think the trigger is peacefull rite?...that gets to 9''...or is that just too overstocked


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

i don't think any trigger could be in a 55 for life. they swim a lot and most are pretty aggressive.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

C.D. said:


> i don't think any trigger could be in a 55 for life. they swim a lot and most are pretty aggressive.
> [snapback]1126525[/snapback]​










triggers will also peck at lionfish fins until the lion eventually will die.

J-Rod


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

dude i think a trigger could fit...but u guys are the experts...if not

can u suggest some fish for it...i really want a puffer and a dwarf lion...is there ne thing else?...wut about a puffer tank or something gimme ideas plz


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> dude i think a trigger could fit...but u guys are the experts...if not
> 
> can u suggest some fish for it...i really want a puffer and a dwarf lion...is there ne thing else?...wut about a puffer tank or something gimme ideas plz
> [snapback]1127492[/snapback]​


you could keep a puffer and a dwarf lion fish in a 55 gallon even a snow flake eel

theres a lot of puffers that dont get over 7" 
look

blue dot puffer
saddle puffer
saddle valentini puffer


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so ic ould do a puffer tank?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> so ic ould do a puffer tank?
> [snapback]1127546[/snapback]​


yeah, longest they dont get over 6 or 7" you will be fine with 3 or 4 in your 55 gallon


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> > so ic ould do a puffer tank?
> ...


the longest will get like 18"-2', and they generally dont like conspeicifics in the same tank


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Tibs said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > K fizzly said:
> ...


what puffer are u talking about?

im talking about puffers that only get to 4-6 inches


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > henry 79 said:
> ...


u say the longest(meaning puffers) dont get over 6-7" and u can have more then one, i was just stating that.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so i can keep 3-4 puffers that max out at like 5-6 inches..?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I say you get the Dwarf Zebra lion... they are one of my all time favs


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> dude i think a trigger could fit...but u guys are the experts...if not
> 
> can u suggest some fish for it...i really want a puffer and a dwarf lion...is there ne thing else?...wut about a puffer tank or something gimme ideas plz
> [snapback]1127492[/snapback]​


no a 55 is to small, a 75 would be the smallest i think but i still would go witha 125.

J-Rod


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

if you really wanna know what is compatible or not your best bet is to ask your lfs, but chances are the responses in this form are accurate, they always have been for me.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

my lfs cant even speak english...they are chinese and can only say hi bye and thank you


----------

